# CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been using this again today on my car and I am very impressed:thumb:
I thought my paint was pretty clean but the NSC told a different story:lol:
My Blue MF pad was slightly brown after doing the car.I find it really easy to apply and buff off and the finish it leaves really is fantastic and it beads and sheets water really well.I all so find it really works well as a base for alloys cleans them up really nicely.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Agreed,it never fails to surprise you when you look at the applicator after doing one panel.It makes a great base for practically everything.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its fantastic.I have left the roof un topped and its beading very nicely quite close to colly 476.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ive not tried this yet. but here you banging on about it, link me up landlord :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's superb stuff, seems pretty close to Jeffs Prime.

Best paint cleanser about IMO, and leaves a very good level of protection behind. 

All of the Carlack stuff is quality


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lump said:


> ive not tried this yet. but here you banging on about it, link me up landlord :thumb:


Here you go mate:thumb:http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ah so is this one for the glass ?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-long-life-sealant/prod_355.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lump said:


> ah so is this one for the glass ?
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-long-life-sealant/prod_355.html


Nope this is http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-amp-exterior/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> It's superb stuff, seems pretty close to Jeffs Prime.
> 
> Best paint cleanser about IMO, and leaves a very good level of protection behind.
> 
> All of the Carlack stuff is quality


Both come from the same factory. Pretty sure it's (almost?) the same product.
It seems that Jeffs Werkstatt Prime Strong is a stronger version (better cleaner / better protection) of NSC.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Here you go mate:thumb:http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html


Thats the sealant innit, this is the Cleanser....
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html
Im dying to get this with the Colly 476S or 915


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, the thing about a paint cleanser is it actually cleans your car!

My technique with Car-lack68 NSC is to work it hard to get the paint cleansed and work it until it has gone almost clear. I don't buff off, but move onto the next section. Once the whole car is done, I then buff off. There is a hint on their website that this helps with the initial bonding. I don't have any scientific basis for backing that up, but think it good to follow manufacturers' instructions.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

I too have used the Carlack 'twins' [NSC and LLS] fairly recently on a 14 year old red BMW and all I can say is :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

It was a 'rush' job and I was up against it timewise so never got any before/after photos, but I just could not believe how good this stuff was!

I was so bowled over, I did a further bit of reading on using sealants and ended up doing my own car with the Jeff's Werkstat products [exactly the same I read] paint cleansed with Prime [Strong used in some areas but I found it quite dusty compared to Prime] and topped 3 coats of Trigger with 2 of FK1000P paste sealant :argie:

Because of this, I have got two further sealants to try! Opti-Seal and Fire Glaze :lol:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Black Widow said:


> Both come from the same factory. Pretty sure it's (almost?) the same product.


Correct. Also known as Klasse All in One in the States - Carlack68 being the German original.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The Carlack twins are fantastic (especially on silver).

And the Carlack shampoo imho is the best out there, very slick and kind of reminds me of Meguiars #00 shampoo (my second favorite).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex L said:


> The Carlack twins are fantastic (especially on silver).
> 
> And the Carlack shampoo imho is the best out there, very slick and kind of reminds me of Meguiars #00 shampoo (my second favorite).


The Carlack shampoo is very good.:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've found it to be a very good cleaner, but had some problems buffing it off. I must have applied too much. I've use it by DA with a finishing pad with light pressure. I believe that once you've applied some product (a cross or circle) to the pad you can easily do a side of a car.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

This is one of the best I've come across for the job. Great cleanser and a decent level of protection left behind. I only used it yesterday as base for a winter prep detail and the owner was blown away. Most sealants will bond well to it too. In this particular case, FK1000. 

It's a product I'll always have in the locker!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Havent' got round to trying carlack yet, could someone clear this up for me though please..when people say ''the carlack twins'' does this mean using both the NSC and LLS together?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

grayfox said:


> Havent' got round to trying carlack yet, could someone clear this up for me though please..when people say ''the carlack twins'' does this mean using both the NSC and LLS together?


Normally the 'twins', I thought, refers to the Glass Cleaner and Sealant. It could mean NSC and LLS though...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

grayfox said:


> Havent' got round to trying carlack yet, could someone clear this up for me though please..when people say ''the carlack twins'' does this mean using both the NSC and LLS together?


yep, NSC under the LLS  cleanyourcar sell it as a kit iirc


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

TBH I have Carlack NSC 68 and absolutely love it. It does a great job of cleaning the paintwork and leaves a nice base for any LSP.
With regards to Jeffs, I agree that Carlack, Klasse and Jeffs all started out the same, but I think Jeffs have developed the formula further with Prime and Acryllic.

That being said I don't think you can go far wrong with Carlack gear. IMHO it is all class stuff and highly underated. I have some Meguiars 16 sitting on top of the NSC and after three months is still beading like mad.


It's all in the prep guys and girls and the Carlack stuff definitely excels in this area


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to clarify about the difference between NSC and LLS...

NSC is a chemical paint cleanser with a small amount of sealant which remains as a 'base' after cleansing to give a good bond to the LLS [Long Life Sealant] step which is _pure_ sealant.


----------

